# Hot Spots Charters-Family Trip



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

A few of my family members are in town this week so we planned a group fishing trip on the big boat. So 15 of us loaded up and headed out in search of red and black snappers. We found plenty of both! We wound up with our limit of really nice red snappers and 18 black snappers. The weather was nice and we had a great time. We left the Beach Marina about 8am and pulled back in around 2pm.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Dang. That's a good haul!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice haul! :notworthy::notworthy: How are you getting the black snappers? :001_huh: All I'm seeing are reds, AJ's & mystery breakoffs.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mess of blacks there !!!


----------



## Polepos21 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, how do you get past the reds?


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Chum the black snapper at daylight with a chum bag and cut up chum on the west side of the boat,usually anchored,use flora carbon,bury hook in chum or little pifish work well but take sciccors and cut the top fins off,let your bait float down with the chum and they will hammer it,but usually they will go down and quit after the sun gets up so fish for the blacks first and then go catch your reds,remember to use light flora-carbon,as the sun comes up you can see them in the chum from the shadow of your boat to the west,you can use 4-0s,spinning reels,it seems like the higher the sun gets the pickier they are so bury the hook.Thats how I do it but everyone has their tricks and trade secrets,I sight fish them,its a blast,dont go to the bottom you will def get a red,might have to deal with the reds on top too,depending on where you are,hope it helps.......


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Must have missed my invite on this family trip!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Work Capt. Matt


----------

